# Eating Raw Hash - The Final Word



## paintthemoon

I have spent the last 40 minutes reading contradictory information from a variety of forums. Some say it is possible, some say its not, no one can agree. So one can someone please answer once and for all...

*Can you take some hash and eat it and get high? And by high I mean to a reasonable degree *

I figured if anyone would know it would be the people on here. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE NO RUMORS OR WHAT YOUR MATE STONER DAVE SAID ETC. 

Many thanks


----------



## CymbalKid

Yes


----------



## p-helix

Hash is naturally high in THC and eating it raw will get you high longer than smoking, although it is best to accompany it by fat or food generally because you can become uncomfortably hungry otherwise. Effects are certainly purer than smoking, without the assault of hot dust, tar and carbon monoxide which alters the experience quite a bit; the amount of cannabinoids is greater when you eat raw hash although smoking may feel stronger in terms of the headrush, speed of effect and 'immune response' to the act of smoking itself. 

To summarise,  no cooking is required to enjoy the effects of hashish.


----------



## paintthemoon

Thanks to both of you. I am thinking I will just grate a little into a strong food and eat. It was the whole does it need heat and fat to bind with issue that caused the confusion. With weed I always made canabutter but hash it seems is easier and does not require this process. Excellent news.


----------



## sudz

Hold your horses bro!!! to get a decent high by simply eating weed requires atleast 2-3g of hash!!! thats a shit tonne
If you cook the hash in a VERY oily snack then the THC is extracted very well and only a little is required to achieve an excellent high. This method takes about an hour to feel the effects and lasts up to 12!!!
Heres one of the best and easiest ways to make an edible yet working weed snack.
http://crackers.kisps.net/
And yes eating weed this way DEFINITELY gets you high, It's more of a relaxed high than anything else and gives you some of the best feels there are


----------



## Papaverace

sudz said:


> Hold your horses bro!!! to get a decent high by simply eating weed requires atleast 2-3g of hash!!! thats a shit tonne
> If you cook the hash in a VERY oily snack then the THC is extracted very well and only a little is required to achieve an excellent high. This method takes about an hour to feel the effects and lasts up to 12!!!
> Heres one of the best and easiest ways to make an edible yet working weed snack.
> http://crackers.kisps.net/
> And yes eating weed this way DEFINITELY gets you high, It's more of a relaxed high than anything else and gives you some of the best feels there are



Is it REALLY that big a difference if you COOK it in oil? Isn't it enough to eat it WITH fat, or dissolve it in a Little alcohol, or take it with drink?


----------



## neversickanymore

yes.. absolutely yes.


----------



## Darksidesam

definitely , its those fats that extract all that potent goodness,

When i make edibles i always soak and simmer gently for a bit , more of a kick to it


----------



## p-helix

The OP wants to know if eating raw hash will get him stoned and I say from experience that it will, I'm not convinced that cooking is necessary. I have added boiled water to hash and drunk the hash, cooked hash in seed oil, as well as stirred raw hash into cooked porridge without the use of fat - each time with the same small amount - I'm not sure there was any difference in strength between these three methods. Food helps with digestion and not being hungry soon after. I think hash has a high enough proportion of THC not to require cooking and extraction as weed does. I think eating some raw hash during a meal would be fine.


----------



## Papaverace

Well, I usually EAT and CHEW my Cannabis very thorough - so that the saliva will help digestion - with Organic Peanut butter (we have different brands in Sweden, mine is called "Green Choice" and is only peanuts and salt) but I will try the recipe as this supposedly is more efficient. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## I<3Hallucinogens

i put a gram of hash in some pudding one day and ate it... not very delicious and imo a waste, id rather have smoked that gram and got way higher xD


----------



## p-helix

For me, ingestion by eating has always brought more value than smoking; however I tend to vape hash oil or weed nowadays for the immediacy and shorter duration of effects. Sometimes, having shaken up some hash in a bottle of hazelnut oil, I have a spoon which is very delicious indeed. I tend towards the healthier options and give smoking a miss nowadays. Smoking produces an additional high of its own separate from the cannabinoids, the immediacy of effects are more pronounced from smoking. Eating is great value and very effective. My eyes are visibly red for many hours from just a fraction of a gram of high quality Moroccan hash.


----------



## Jean-Paul

it wasn't even hash i just ate a bunch of weed raw to get rid of it when i was like 14 and didn't even know i'd be stoned out of my mind for the anti cigarette talk my mother gave me when she found my pot ashtray.


----------



## justsayknow

It will fuck you up. Your liver converts it to slightly different chemical than what you get from smoking it. I will find a reference in a sec.


----------



## justsayknow

http://www.scribd.com/doc/56266262/Hashish-R-C-clarke-OCR-Opt-Aby-Egykalapalatt

Page 251 of this book^ the metabolite is apparently 11-Hydroxy-THC. I don't think it mentions how they prepared it or how much they ate though just the effects of eating it. Sounds pretty full on. The time I did it it was just blended into a smoothie.


----------



## bangahoo

Yes u can eat raw hash and yes it will get you hi...but cooking it is a better method of ingestion. but, again, I'd rather smoke it in lil bits over some weed. I went to A. Dam. once and smoked the best hash in the world that way trust me its legit.


----------



## Synaesthesia242

I once bought some hash and experimentally tried to eat a small amount (pea sized, or 1/2 a pea). I got very high! That stuff is strong. It was great really, the high lasts for hours.


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

If you don’t cook it, extract it in vodka...

Take shots and get high and drunk at the same time...


----------



## sudz

Yes it will get you high, you need to eat a bit more than you usually smoke 1-2g but it will get you higher for longer

best way is to make peanut budder snacks
1. grab .5g of well chopped bud
2. Put a thick layer of smooth peanut butter on a cracker
3. put your bud in the middle of it then sprinkle on a teaspoon of oil
4. Put another cracker on top then cook in the over for a good 20 mins

eat 2-3 of these and you'll be in for a treat
The THC is absorbed FAAAARRR better in the oily peanut butter mixture than you stomach and will help you get the best of eating it


----------



## Newbierock

No denying eating raw hash will get you high if you eat enough...

But are people seriously saying theres no need to cook it in fat/oil first? sure maybe you don't NEED to - if your the kind of person who enjoys throwing money away and using like 5x as much as needed then yeah, eat it raw ¬_¬


----------



## p-helix

Newbierock said:


> No denying eating raw hash will get you high if you eat enough...
> 
> But are people seriously saying theres no need to cook it in fat/oil first? sure maybe you don't NEED to - if your the kind of person who enjoys throwing money away and using like 5x as much as needed then yeah, eat it raw ¬_¬



Cooking hash does not make it any stronger in my experience. I would just add a little boiling water to the hash in a cup, from the point of view of destroying any bacteria or germs, which are unlikely to exist in proper hash anyway, and drink it at meal times. If your hash is an oily type of hash that is already high in THC, then cooking it is actually more likely to weaken the effects. So if you must cook it in a recipe, then do so only minimally because there really is no advantage of making it stronger.


----------



## acidhermione

sudz said:


> Yes it will get you high, you need to eat a bit more than you usually smoke 1-2g but it will get you higher for longer
> 
> best way is to make peanut budder snacks
> 1. grab .5g of well chopped bud
> 2. Put a thick layer of smooth peanut butter on a cracker
> 3. put your bud in the middle of it then sprinkle on a teaspoon of oil
> 4. Put another cracker on top then cook in the over for a good 20 mins
> 
> eat 2-3 of these and you'll be in for a treat
> The THC is absorbed FAAAARRR better in the oily peanut butter mixture than you stomach and will help you get the best of eating it




this sounds amazing, I'm definitely going to try this!


----------



## BlueHues

I've eaten raw hash....It was around 1996-97...It was just a gram of plain old "black hash"....I got so high from it, I was in a stupor almost "drunk" from it in a way...I was a daily smoker at that point in my life too...

the reason I did it?  I bought the gram of hash on lark because someone had it and to find hash was pretty rare back then where I'm from...I decided to just eat it and I was shocked at how fucked up it got me!  I told a couple of my friends how fucked up I was and we went and bought another single gram, they split it and were insanely fucked up too...

This was at the peak of the US rave scene and we were all ravers who were doing all kinds of different shit every weekend for 3 years straight at that point and we were all very surprised to experience those effects from it...

Who knows where it came from...probably Mexico...because at that point in history the vast majority of the weed smoking population in US had never even tried the high quality stuff that's so common now...

I don't know what that particular batch of hash was like to smoke because we only bought those 2 grams and it was gone..


----------



## kaywholed

friend took a bite off a brick of hash.
tripped for over a day
so yeah


----------



## alasdairm

"_high...to a reasonable degree _" for one person is high to an unreasonable degree for another...

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

BlueHues said:


> I've eaten raw hash....It was around 1996-97...It was just a gram of plain old "black hash"....


 IMO black hash isnt ever "raw"


----------



## BlueHues

^Yeah, aside from a few minor outdoor grows, I'm far from an expert on weed or processing the different forms of hash from it...But the shit I've seen in the US that was processed from the trim or buds someone grew was never black....not sure of the exact differences here, but by raw I mean that I just ate a gram of hash straight out of the bag it was in without cooking it into anything....For whatever reason, eating that gram of hash straight got me higher than just about any other form of weed, hash whatever....


----------



## kaywholed

neversickanymore said:


> IMO black hash isnt ever "raw"


some is.
well heated by hands.


----------



## neversickanymore

^ kay.. is well heated "raw"??


----------



## justsayknow

alasdairm said:


> "_high...to a reasonable degree _" for one person is high to an unreasonable degree for another...
> 
> alasdair



Yeah for me it was unreasonable because it was too strong. But that was a large quantity of charas. I would call it raw because it was uncooked. Unweighed but it was more than half of a indian "tola" stick between two people so >3g each


----------



## p-helix

Adding hash to a small amount of boiled water in a cup like tea could be described as cooking admittedly but having eaten raw hash too I'm not sure there was a difference. The sun has already 'cooked' the THC out of the plant from which hash can be made, using hands, as well as sifting or threshing, all of which involve heat in some way.



justsayknow said:


> Yeah for me it was unreasonable because it was too strong. But that was a large quantity of charas. I would call it raw because it was uncooked. Unweighed but it was more than half of a indian "tola" stick between two people so >3g each



More than 5X too much.


----------



## justsayknow

Yeah usually .5 to 1g of bud is what I use orally. But the charas couldn't come on the plane with me so something needed to be done with it.


----------



## kaywholed

neversickanymore said:


> ^ kay.. is well, heated "raw"??



some black hash is just pressed together keif and rolled around in the palm.  I would consider that to be raw, even though human heat is applied.


----------



## Cwest

Hash is by definition cooked at at least 55 degrees Celsius. If not its considered kief or charas. Charas and kief have thc acetate, which works in very similar ways to thc but is between 5-7 times less potent.. 

Thc acetate turns into thc when it is heated.

So to get the same level of high orally from charas as hash you would have to eat at least 5 times as much. However where oral hash is converted in your system the same way as smoking any form of cannabis, raw thc (thc acetate) oral has different metabolites which will give you a slightly different effect. Almost all extracts labeled hash that are sold in the uk and north america are cooked. As far as I know cbd is unaffected whether raw or cooked. 

So basically to anyone who though eating any form of cannabis raw will not do anything, it will, it will just be much less effective.

Hopefully this helps someone


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

It must be de-carboxylated to be sufficiently bio-available


----------



## deano88

i got some soft afghan hash and was looking on eating some some, so googled searched and came across this thread. would you say 0.5 g be enough to eat raw?


----------



## norm4n

That's very interesting. I thought you heat marijuana because it dissolves better. Didn't know that there is a chemical reaction going on when heated. 

I'd recommend you add some soy lecithin to every edible you make.


----------



## slimvictor

There is a famous book from the 1850's called The Hasheesh Eater. 
It is about a guy eating hash - without heating it - and how he trips balls. 
You can read about it here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hasheesh_Eater

Also, the book, annotated, with a companion guide, is here:
http://sniggle.net/Hasheesh/


----------



## deano88

Just ate 0.6 g raw with a pint of milk. Will let you know how it goes. Hope I don't trip balls as I'm at my parents house today oh well


----------



## bit_pattern

Be wary of eating hash - domestic hash is probably safe enough but I heard a terrible story about someone eating Indian charas and contracting some awful viral disease that he was stuck with for the rest of his life. They roll that shit (sometime literally) with their bare hands. Not fit for human consumption - well not before burning at least.

As for "can you eat hash" - yes and it has a fine and noble tradition

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hasheesh_Eater



> The Hasheesh Eater is an autobiographical book by Fitz Hugh Ludlow describing the author's altered states of consciousness and philosophical flights of fancy while he was using a cannabis extract.
> First published in 1857, The Hasheesh Eater went through four editions in the late 1850s and early 1860s, each put out by Harper & Brothers. In 1903, another publishing house put a reprint of the original edition — and the last complete edition until 1970. As of 2006, two editions are in print, including an annotated version first published in 2003.


----------



## bit_pattern

deano88 said:


> i got some soft afghan hash and was looking on eating some some, so googled searched and came across this thread. would you say 0.5 g be enough to eat raw?



Wow. I would so NOT recommend doing that. Putting a product rolled in a place like Afghanistan into YOUR STOMACH is a really bad idea


----------



## bit_pattern

Wish I'd stumbled onto this thread yesterday. In the interests of harm minimisation, please do NOT eat ANY organic material from third world countries with lax hygiene standards


----------



## norm4n

I wonder if this is still harm reduction or white man's chauvinism/simple racism.
Do you really think that dope from "first world" (seriously?) countries is produced and cutted under hygiene standards (not mentioned the used cutting agent?), while hash from Afghanistan gives you teh super aids?



> They roll that shit (sometime literally) with their bare hands.



You are using rubbing alcohol before eating pussy/sucking dick, aren't you? 8(


----------



## deano88

I ate one lump just over half a g felt a slight mellow buzz but nothing major after 3 hours I ate another lump which left me feeling gradually more fucked every hour was still feeling it 8am this morning. Felt like it was never gonna end. 

I'm ok now tho. Hope I don't get any strange illness from it tho!


----------



## bit_pattern

norm4n said:


> I wonder if this is still harm reduction or white man's chauvinism/simple racism.
> Do you really think that dope from "first world" (seriously?) countries is produced and cutted under hygiene standards (not mentioned the used cutting agent?), while hash from Afghanistan gives you teh super aids?
> 
> 
> You are using rubbing alcohol before eating pussy/sucking dick, aren't you? [/COLOR]8(



Lol. Sure thing, buddy, whatever you reckon. Ever been to India? Ever used an Indian toilet without toilet paper? Would you drink the water there? No? Then why the FUCK would you eat the hash? And, yes, I would eat a lump of iso-hash or BHO wax a hundred times over before I would some dirty black hash rolled in the hands of someone who uses those same hands to wipe their arse with! :D


----------



## Blind Melon

So simple. Simply produce a high quality purge *you can look it up* you yield less when using just frosty (as in crystalized nugs) but I think the potency more than makes up for it. Plus you can run another run or two afterwards. Then simply dissolve the solution into room temp butter and make chocolate/peanut-butter/smores. You just stir the butter/hash oil until fully mixed, add with the dry goods, mix and back. I've found chocolate works best... Good luck.


----------



## justsayknow

bit_pattern said:


> Wish I'd stumbled onto this thread yesterday. In the interests of harm minimisation, please do NOT eat ANY organic material from third world countries with lax hygiene standards



Same probably goes for the food. I got some nasty gastro there but I've heard worse stories of amoeba's and dysentery, cholera etc. Would I go back and drink some bhang lassi again? Fuck yes!

But you're right probably the safest thing is not to eat anything raw there.


----------



## deano88

Think I'll go and get tested now


----------



## justsayknow

norm4n said:


> gives you teh super aids? 8(


What? Fetch me a purveyor of fine medicine forthwith.


----------



## bit_pattern

justsayknow said:


> Same probably goes for the food. I got some nasty gastro there but I've heard worse stories of amoeba's and dysentery, cholera etc. Would I go back and drink some bhang lassi again? Fuck yes!
> 
> But you're right probably the safest thing is not to eat anything raw there.



Exactly. It's just common sense, not freaking white man racism - more 'white man not at all tolerant to viruses and bacteria common to rural areas of South Asia'

To be fair though, in retrospect, Afghani hash is probably going to have been processed (i.e. heated) anyway so it's probably not a huge issue (I still wouldn't recommend it) but that India charas that thy gather with their hands then roll balls, that shit is bad news - fine to smoke but you just don't want to eat anything that's been rolled in someone's hand, no matter where they are from.


----------



## justsayknow

For all I know the guy who made my bhang lassi might have warmed up the charas before he put it in the blender but I highly doubt it. He almost certainly wouldn't have gone through the whole traditional process with the boiling water, warm milk and mortar and pestle and repeated straining. Just milk, garam masala, sugar and blender by the taste of it. Luckily no amoeba for me.


----------



## BlueHues

I wouldn't bang Lassie, I'm partial to labra-doodles myself...


----------



## justsayknow

Oh yeah you would. Tastiest shit going, gives a good stone. Get it up ya!

Bhang Recipe
from Flavors Of India, by Shanta Nimbark Sacharoff

2 cups water
1 ounce marijuana (fresh leaves and flowers of a female plant preferred)
4 cups warm milk
2 tablespoons blanched and chopped almonds
1/8 teaspoon garam masala [a mixture of cloves, cinnamon, and cardamon]
1/4 teaspoon powdered ginger
1/2 to 1 teaspoon rosewater
1 cup sugar

Bring the water to a rapid boil and pour into a clean teapot. Remove any seeds or twigs from the marijuana, add it to the teapot and cover. Let this brew for about 7 minutes. Now strain the water and marijuana through a piece of muslin cloth, collect the water and save. Take the leaves and flowers and squeeze between your hands to extract any liquid that remains. Add this to the water. Place the leaves and flowers in a mortar and add 2 teaspoons warm milk. Slowly but firmly grind the milk and leaves together. Gather up the marijuana and squeeze out as much milk as you can. Repeat this process until you have used about 1/2 cup of milk (about 4 to 5 times). Collect all the milk that has been extracted and place in a bowl. By this time the marijuana will have turned into a pulpy mass. Add the chopped almonds and some more warm milk. Grind this in the mortar until a fine paste is formed. Squeeze this paste and collect the extract as before. Repeat a few more times until all that is left are some fibers and nut meal. Discard the residue. Combine all the liquids that have been collected, including the water the marijuana was brewed in. Add to this the garam masala, dried ginger and rosewater. Add the sugar and remaining milk. Chill, serve, and enjoy.


----------



## bit_pattern

I was a bit  at the oz of marijuana until I read it a few times and realised its calling for fresh herb - leaves too - wouldn't go chucking an oz of dried bud, or even an oz of fresh chronik. That recipe might work in India but I reckon if you tried it here you'd be catatonic


----------



## justsayknow

Yeah I've toned it down after the first couple of experiences. 1 oz of undried sativa bud prepared in that way gave an almost psychedelic experience. Didn't measure the doses either. Just chugged it down.

Now I use a bit more than 300mls of milk and 10 grams of dried bud. After its been strained you get 1 shot glass full for a dose and its still plenty strong enough. You just need to be warned to wait 45 minutes until you even think about having a second shot.

Edit: Warning if you are unfamiliar with the effects of oral cannabis use a ratio of 600ml to 10g the first time you do this. You can always have more afterwards but you can't have less once you've taken it.


----------



## deano88

Lets be honest you don't know where any illegal drugs have been before they get to you so your always taking a risk


----------



## norm4n

deano88 said:


> Lets be honest you don't know where any illegal drugs have been before they get to you so your always taking a risk


That's what I wanted to say. It doesn't matter if it's from India, USA, some Europe country, or anything else, you never know if the producer washed his hands after taking a crap and besides that you wouldn't normally die because of this.  

Btw. I've been to India, food tastes god damn good there and of course the cooks don't use gloves. Well I don't either. Never got sick of raw food though. I wouldn't drink the tap water there because it's chlorinated. If there was spring or fountain water, I would.

The food in the country (first world fascism) I'm living is fertilized with pig/bullshit, which I consider more problematic.


----------



## dankplantgrower

Plain raw buds never got me high, although I dont think Ive ever eaten more than a gram or two raw. I was under the impression THC didnt achieve its psychoactive effects when eaten until its bound to fat or oils in food. Can someone more knowledgeable clarify this for me?

This isnt the first time Ive heard of such a thing. Someone on this forum told me you could eat small amounts of raw BHO wax and get high, which I didnt find effective. I had to simmer larger amounts into butter for awhile before I achieved desirable results when eating it. Could anything explain what I may have done wrong?


----------



## justsayknow

Not sure about the oil thing but what you are asking about is the conversion of THC-A to THC. The graph at the link below shows rates of conversion at different temperatures over time. 
http://skunkpharmresearch.com/decarboxylation/

That recipe I posted is probably not the most efficient way to use cannabis but is good fun if you have heaps of fresh buds. The boiling water and milk must convert a decent amount of the THCA because the time's I've had the bhang from raw weed it has definitely been active. Using dried buds is probably more potent/efficient but I haven't done a side by side comparison weight for weight.


----------



## dankplantgrower

I dont have heaps of fresh buds I have about an 8th of primo cured ones. Unfortuantely I do not have quick access to the masala, walnuts, anything much besides hot water, milk, and butter/peanut butter. An edible right now is a must because I cant smoke but I have limited access to gas or electric stoves (or more accurately, the luxury of using stoves with the roomate situation). Please check the thread I just made in this forum about making cannabutter on a charcoal grill. lol I understand these circumstances are less than ideal and even somewhat comical but Id like to make the most out of my edibles, as Im sure we all do, and I cant smoke without nasty fits of coughing and headaches...


----------



## Madrus

Has this confounding question, that has trumped weed scientists so far, finally been solved?


----------



## MacKenzie420

This guy doesn't know what he is talking about.

The other day, I ate a gram of sticky hash from a dispensary in Toronto and I was so fucking high that I couldn't even speak. Intense body buzz, high as a fucking kite. Very enjoyable... The only downfall is that I couldn't talk because i felt like I sounded like a damn toddler trying to piece a sentence together. Also had a hang over from it that last two days. I took a triscuit cracker with a piece of salami and brie cheese and put the gram of hash in there. Absolutely do recommend doing it, you may only need a half a gram to feel the full effects.

Enjoy


----------



## nepalnt21

if it is fresh and has higher levels of thca, no. if it is old and/ or decarboxylated, my god yes.


----------



## Rhubarb77

I eat a pea size piece of high grade squidgy black every night 30 mins before my evening meal on a empty stomach.... I alway chew for as long as possible then have a drink of full fat milk .... 90 mins later I'm talking to myself in the mirror twisted.... DO NOT HAVE THIS LATE AT NIGHT COS YOU WILL WAKE UP COMPLETELY SMASHED ... enjoy my friend


----------



## Myrtle

T+ 30:00 min - ingested 1 gram of decent quality hash with some yoghurt and a glass of water, some peanuts and a glass of milk. lets see if anything happen.
T+ 60:00 min - I'm feeling a slight buzz, more of a body sensation then anything, I've not smoked any cannabis for over 6 H, this might be placebo but It feels like it is the actual 11-hydroxy-THC


----------

